# I need Hitch



## Holmes (Jun 1, 2012)

I am new here and I am looking for hitch. What I have is 2011 F150 and i am actually looking at this site right now... Just want to ask you guys if this is the right pick? Thanks.
http://www.hitchanything.com/search.php?mode=search&page=1


----------



## akjimny (Jun 1, 2012)

Holmes - you can find any number of hitches on any number of websites:  Drawtite, Reese, JC Whitney, just to name a few.  Not just your website.  Just sayin':question:


----------



## Holmes (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks... I'll check around and compare prices.


----------



## Philip.Saran (Jun 20, 2012)

Holmes,

You can even hunt for a hitch & torsion bars on www.craigslist.com there are always second hand
units for sale on there.

I have a 15,000 lb unit with 1,200 lb bars for sale right now, but that would be overkill for what you want.


----------



## LEN (Jul 17, 2012)

I think Charls the spammer had tee many martoonies.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Jul 18, 2012)

Len, whatever he said sure went over my head. LOL  But I aint very tall anyway:indecisiveness:


----------

